# Second attempt.....



## sniper7990 (Jan 17, 2015)

Prague powder arrived today

So, bought my pork belly this morning

Boned and skinned it

Had to cut it in half to get in in the fridge

It now weighs a few grams over 3kg

Bought some molasses sugar as I want this to be a nice dark and sweet rub

I'm going to use DaveOmaks method for putting the rub together as described below

Dry rub skinless.... 2000 grams meat + 2.5% salt + 1.5% sugar + 0.32% Cure...
2000 grams meat x 0.025 = 50 grams salt...
2000 grams meat x 0.015 = 30 grams sugar....
2000 grams meat x 0.0032 = 6.4 grams cure....

so if I remember my basic maths, based on my 3kg of pork, my rub should be

3000 grams meat x 0.025 = 75 grams salt

3000 grams meat x 0.015 = 45 grams sugar (can I increase this to make it sweeter?)

3000 grams meat x 0.032 = 9.6 grams Prague powder

The bely halves will be stacked one on top of each other in a food grade plastic tray

The plan is to drain off the liquid from the tub every 24 hrs and switch round the bely halves

Now the final question (LOL) I take it I need to reserve some of the rub to add each day when I swap the belly halves over?


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 17, 2015)

just looking at those figures, that seems a really small amount of rub for 3kg of meat!!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't drain off the liquid....   It needs to be there.....    Only in country style "dry cured" bacon do you drain the liquid.....

The method I described is more appropriately called "Dry Brining" as opposed to "liquid brining"....   The liquid from the meat, needs to be there...   

This is one of those things that's confusing.... 

In country style dry curing, you are trying to remove the water from the meat and fill the meat with salt.....   Trying to get the water content of the meat BELOW the Aw...   % water below where bacteria can survive, and enough salt to inhibit bacteria growth, so it can store forever in the root cellar...   Salt content, in that method, can be as high as 10%....


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 17, 2015)

Cheers Dave. Just been out to buy some bags and noticed pork loin was on offer, so guess what?????


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2015)

_CANADIEN BACON !!!!!!!!!_


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 17, 2015)

game on......going to cut it in half, cure one half and cure and cold smoke the other.

just need to adjust the rub as I will be leaving the skin on these


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 17, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> _CANADIEN BACON !!!!!!!!!_


or 'back bacon' as we call it hereLOL


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 17, 2015)

OK, finally done.

The original plans for today were to get some pork belly and cure that, go to the home brew shop and buy a 30 bottle kit of Chardonnay to start (been making wine for ages with some really good results). Then I was going to start off a traditional ale kit that I got bought for Christmas, from a brewery called Woodfords. I moved to Liverpool from Norfolk 15years ago and the Woodfords brewery was about 8 miles from my home, and still is a small independent brewery with its own pub, but now supplies lots of pubs in Norfolk. I was over the moon to see a kit for sale in Liverpool. The ale is called 'Headcracker', and its an ale me and my best two buddies used to drink on a sundae night at this little country pub in the middle of nowhere. With a name like 'Headcrcker', ill let you draw your own conclusions as to the state we used to leave the pub (it was 7% ABV).

Anyway, I digress.

All I have managed to do today is prep my bellies and then, as they were on offer, bought a nice loin joint as well. I still have a sermon to write for tomorrow morning !!!!!

Ill have a go at posting some pics of what I have done.

Having taken the advice of so many of you on here, (I have been overwhelmed by such fantastic support) I have cured my meat in the following manner:-

3000g pork belly, skin off, cut in half and both halves placed in the same bag to cure Will leave one green and cold smoke the other

75g salt

45g sugar (Molasses sugar-rich and very dark)

9.6g Prague powder

1100g pork loin, skin on

27.5g salt

16.5g brown sugar

3.19g Prague powder

1250g pork loin, skin on

31.25 salt

18.75 brown sugar

3.63 Prague powder

I'm lucky because I reload a lot of ammunition for hunting and stalking so I have some very accurate powder scales 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





so, ill try to post some pics













20150117_111808.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 17, 2015






Folded pre pack belly, just over 4kg in weight













20150117_112030.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 17, 2015






Unpacked, bone in...













20150117_112549.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 17, 2015






De-boned













20150117_114457.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 17, 2015






and a half assed attempt at skinning













20150117_175212.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 17, 2015






prepping and mixing the rub....note the digital powder scales on the right. Accurate to 0.01g and only £10 off e-bay













20150117_180547.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 17, 2015






Rub applied to one of the belly joints













20150117_182655.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 17, 2015






My pork loin that was on offer....£9 for this little lot













20150117_184732.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 17, 2015






Just a salt, brown sugar and Prague powder rub on this, adjusted for skin on













20150117_185350.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 17, 2015






2x bellies in the white food bag, stacked one on top of each other and the two loin halves in the clear Ziploc bags....all ready for the fridge.

Will be turning meat over daily and giving a general mix up in their bags.

If anyone has spotted any glaring errors please let me know because if I waste this and the missus finds out I've blown the housekeeping budget, the next meat items to be 'cured' will be my plums LOL


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 20, 2015)

After 24hrs decided to remove bellies form the bag and just leave them in the try to soak in the brine. The loins remain in their Ziploc bags on another shelf on another tray


----------



## wade (Jan 20, 2015)

Sniper7990 said:


> prepping and mixing the rub....note the digital powder scales on the right. Accurate to 0.01g and only £10 off e-bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just checking that the cure that was remaining in the bottom of the tray was also added into the bag before it was sealed

The scales are just the job for weighing out cure.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Russ.  Looking good.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm in.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 20, 2015)

cheers guys, yes every last scrap of the cure was added. I was surprised at how little was required. Im thinking of removing from the cure about Friday. im going to leave half 'green' and cold smoke the rest


----------



## wade (Jan 21, 2015)

If you pull it out Friday then what would that be? 5 days? I usually leave mine in the dry cure for 10 days - especially the pork loin. With this method, within reason, you cannot over cure - and the extra time helps to ensure both penetration and equilibrium of the cure in the meat. It is your call, but personally I would leave it in the cure until about next Wednesday.


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 21, 2015)

that's ok, ill take any advice I can get mate.

That means I will have time to cure some salmon and if I time it right I can cold smoke the whole lot at the same time, along with some cheese


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Russ, looking good!

catching up on posts as I have limited internet connection.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 27, 2015)

Right. The loins and the bellies are due to come out. Now I have heard mention of 'tasting' a rasher or two for saltiness (and then soaking if too salty). When should this be done? I was thinking it should be done when removed from the brine and patted dry, or do I need to hang it in the fridge for a while first?


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2015)

Drain off any brine, rinse in water and pat dry with kitchen towel. From your figures above you are looking at a salt concentration of about 2.7% which should be fine. I usually aim for 2.5% but some of the commercial bacon here can be as high as 5%

By all means try a little but at this stage do not be too keen to soak. You will probably find that there is still a bit of a salt gradient in the meat (more salty on the outside) that will equilibrate over the next few days. After rinsing and drying I would let it hang in the fridge for another 2-3 days before tasting. It will then be ready for smoking.


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 27, 2015)

Excellent 
Been out shopping and found a butcher's supply shop down the road from where I live. Didn't even know it was there! So came away with a few bits. Fridge thermometer and small meat hooks. Also got some other hardware bits an bobs to make a removable meat hanger for the fridge and a galvanised metal dustbin to make in to a cold smoker[emoji]128518[/emoji][emoji]128518[/emoji][emoji]128518[/emoji]
I'll post some more pics when I'm done[emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## timberjet (Jan 27, 2015)

Sniper7990 said:


> Excellent
> Been out shopping and found a butcher's supply shop down the road from where I live. Didn't even know it was there! So came away with a few bits. Fridge thermometer and small meat hooks. Also got some other hardware bits an bobs to make a removable meat hanger for the fridge and a galvanised metal dustbin to make in to a cold smoker[emoji]128518[/emoji][emoji]128518[/emoji][emoji]128518[/emoji]
> I'll post some more pics when I'm done[emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128526[/emoji]


Please elaborate. Galvie is bad when any heat is involved. I suppose if you have an external smoke source and no heat is involved it would be ok. Would make me nervous though.


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's cold smoke...hot smoking I do on the bbq [emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 27, 2015)

This is what I'm using to smoke the bacon.

in a 90 litre bin the heat difference above ambient will be negligible


----------



## timberjet (Jan 27, 2015)

It should be ok then. Just can't be too careful with toxic gasses. Looking foreward to seeing it in action sniper.


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking Good   be waiting to see the end results

gary


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Please elaborate. Galvie is bad when any heat is involved. I suppose if you have an external smoke source and no heat is involved it would be ok. Would make me nervous though.


The jury is still out on this one but it is still sensible to follow Timberjet's advice. You will be fine using it for cold smoking.


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 27, 2015)

Cold smoking is all it going to be used for


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 27, 2015)

Really sorry Wade, but just couldn't wait that extra day...I've been like a kid waiting for Christmas. Took the now bacon out of the brine. Washed it off and patted it dry.
The loins are a perfect pink colour just like you would see in the shops. These were cured with light brown sugar. The bellies I cured with a very dark molasses sugar and I noted that when I cut in to them there was a dark ring around the outside of the rashers sort of seeping inwards. I presume this is the progress of the sugar bring drawn in to the meat. Also, the middle of the belly rashers were more red than pink compared to the loins.
Anyway,  despite that I cooked rashers from both and they are bloody amazing (if I'm dead in the morning may I request that this thread be sent to the coroner!!!).
Anyway I am no longer a home cure Virgin. ...wtf have I been missing all my life???
So, I got chance to play with my new bacon slicer and now have bacon hanging in the fridge to finish off drying before putting in the cold smoker. As always a few pics to follow [emoji]128518[/emoji][emoji]128518[/emoji][emoji]128518[/emoji]













20150127_203531[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 27, 2015


















20150127_202259[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 27, 2015


















20150127_201505[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 27, 2015


















20150127_200850[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 27, 2015


















20150127_200218[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 27, 2015


















20150127_195926[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 27, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Jan 27, 2015)

Wade said:


> The jury is still out on this one but it is still sensible to follow Timberjet's advice. You will be fine using it for cold smoking.


I'm curious what the jury is out on wade?


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 27, 2015)

like I said, its only cold smoke


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I'm curious what the jury is out on wade?


The safety or not of the use of modern galvanised components in a BBQ or smoker.

I have seen credible reports that you should not used galvanised pans/utensils that are in direct contact with food at high temperature - however, except for posts that are quoting other posts, I have not been able to find any credible evidence that the use of galvanised components in other part of a BBQ/smoker pose any risks to health. I am not saying that they don't, only that so far nobody has come forward with supporting credible evidence that it does.

A couple of months ago there was another post on here on a similar topic, and links to evidence was asked for then from the forum - however none was forthcoming. Zinc is both essential for our health but it can also be toxic. There seems to be little scientific evidence though that supports the general assertions that the use of galvanised components in a smoker (usually nuts and bolts) is actually toxic.

Personally I choose not to use zinc components however I have my suspicions that the paranoia surrounding its use may owe much to urban mythology.


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2015)

Sniper7990 said:


> Really sorry Wade, but just couldn't wait that extra day...I've been like a kid waiting for Christmas.


I bet you were one of the kids that sneaked down late Christmas eve to take a peek at the presents - LOL. I was too so I am not judging 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The bacon looks great - I can almost smell it from here. The first of many batches I hope.

Great job, Well done


----------



## timberjet (Jan 27, 2015)

Wade said:


> The safety or not of the use of modern galvanised components in a BBQ or smoker.
> 
> I have seen credible reports that you should not used galvanised pans/utensils that are in direct contact with food at high temperature - however, except for posts that are quoting other posts, I have not been able to find any credible evidence that the use of galvanised components in other part of a BBQ/smoker pose any risks to health. I am not saying that they don't, only that so far nobody has come forward with supporting credible evidence that it does.
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I am with you on this actually. Still wondering myself. I have been sick from welding on it without a mask myself before so I know it's not good. Just curious and probably over thinking it as usual... lol


----------



## timberjet (Jan 27, 2015)

Sniper7990 said:


> Really sorry Wade, but just couldn't wait that extra day...I've been like a kid waiting for Christmas. Took the now bacon out of the brine. Washed it off and patted it dry.
> The loins are a perfect pink colour just like you would see in the shops. These were cured with light brown sugar. The bellies I cured with a very dark molasses sugar and I noted that when I cut in to them there was a dark ring around the outside of the rashers sort of seeping inwards. I presume this is the progress of the sugar bring drawn in to the meat. Also, the middle of the belly rashers were more red than pink compared to the loins.
> Anyway, despite that I cooked rashers from both and they are bloody amazing (if I'm dead in the morning may I request that this thread be sent to the coroner!!!).
> Anyway I am no longer a home cure Virgin. ...wtf have I been missing all my life???
> ...


By the way sniper that all looks real good!


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 27, 2015)

Guys, the results are just as much yours as they are mine because its all down to the advice you folk have given me.

Now, if you forgive me,  have another problem to overcome. Do I now tackle a few pints of my home brewed ale....of do I go for the home mad wine to celebrate?


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2015)

A dilemma indeed


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, the big day finally  arrived.

Finally got to cold smoke the bacon, and the (almost) final pics are ready.

I decided to remove the rind from the back bacon, and the whole lot has been cold smoked (Oak) for about 10 hours.

If only you could smell this.....its awesome.

Hoping to try some for supper :)













20150130_100554[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 30, 2015


















20150130_101912[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 30, 2015


















20150130_102343[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 30, 2015


















20150130_194752[1].jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Jan 30, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 30, 2015)

Great looking Bacon! I'm sat on a beach in India, and would kill for some of that Bacon!

Good Job, no going back now, you will not buy bacon again.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 31, 2015)

ok, all the joints are now in ziplock bags in the fridge

the burning question is, how long will they keep without freezing?


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice   Looks good

GARY


----------



## sniper7990 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just had an amazing bacon 'steak', a slab of the loin about an inch thick, seared on a griddle pan and thrn pan roasted in the oven, with curly fries and duck eggs....DEEEEEELISH :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks GREAT!  Can't beat some good cured, smoked pig meat!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## sniper7990 (Feb 2, 2015)

20150202_223615.jpg



__ sniper7990
__ Feb 2, 2015






Now that's what I call a bacon steak!!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice 

Gary


----------

